

Ask HN: Can seed funding be partly used for basic salary? - thereisnofork

I am applying to an accelerator program that gives 30,000 euros for 6% and also gives all the mentorship and support for 12 weeks.
I would quit my full time employment if I got accepted but am just wondering how I am going to live i.e. food, mortgage etc.
Is it acceptable to use part of the seed money for basic living expenses or is the frowned upon?
======
kitcar
You must contact the accelerator program to answer this question - some (like
startupchile) allow for you to pay yourself a salary - others may not.

~~~
thereisnofork
Thanks kitcar!!!

